# Engine Generator Dis-assembly Impossible!



## edkedk (Nov 5, 2009)

I am still trying to separate a 10 hp busted engine from a good 120-volt generator. I have taken every accessible, removable, part off the engine and disassembled the generator in hopes of forcing the engine shaft out of the generator rotor. I tried using a puller and only succeeded in starting to pull the rotor laminations apart. Tried hammering on the center bolt that secures it to the engine shaft. Nothing moved. I can't remove the rotor from the engine crankshaft and I can't access the crank to remove it or cut off the crankshaft to free the engine from the generator rotor. There are 4 inaccessible bolts connecting the generator end casting to engine casting. They are behind the cooling fan of the generator. A real dilemma. Some photos of my situation:

Before I started:










Took everything apart:





































Here is a parts diagram for this engine-generator unit.










HELP!! How do I split the engine from the generator??


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

On the majority of generators I have worked on. There is usually threads on the inside of the armature assembly. You can thread a bolt into the armature and it will bottom out against the crankshaft. Tighten the bolt down and it will generally force the armature loose from the crankshaft. Sometimes I have to use a spacer rod to reach the crankshaft so the bolt will have something to push against.

Best of Luck...


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hmmm, 30yeartech, could this be threaded on like on a trash pump? In the IPL he has, I know there not perfect, but on the crankshaft where the armature slides on, they show like a step or a groove. Sometimes they do this for threads so the drawings arent so big. 

Just a curiosity thing?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

dj722000 said:


> Hmmm, 30yeartech, could this be threaded on like on a trash pump? In the IPL he has, I know there not perfect, but on the crankshaft where the armature slides on, they show like a step or a groove. Sometimes they do this for threads so the drawings arent so big.
> 
> Just a curiosity thing?


I have never seen this on a generator. They have always had tapered shafts, or at least all the ones I have ever worked on.


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

OK, like I said, just a curiosity thing. Sometimes you just have to ask....


----------



## edkedk (Nov 5, 2009)

I took the advice of some one on the MTF discussion page and placed a piece of 2x4 on the rotor laminates and hit it with a hammer. About 6 blows on each side of the rotor did the trick. The engine shaft is tapered, with a 3/8 inch threaded hole in the end. No key-way or threaded shaft.


----------



## buglite97 (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for showing the pic's, I have the same model, runs but has never ran right. My goal is to make a bracket to hang off the front of my JD like a snowblower. Now I know how to get it apart. If you can post some pics with a pulley on it. Thanks.

scott


----------



## edkedk (Nov 5, 2009)

Buglite62;

After taking the crankshaft out of the engine I found that if I cut off the crankshaft counter weights it would leave me with a 1 3/8 inch diameter shaft. I unsuccessfully searched the Internet for a cost effective 4-inch diameter pulley with a 1 3/8 inch bore to fit the cut off crankshaft. Since the engine was not worth repairing, I decided to gut the engine housing, reinsert the crankshaft and use the 5/8 shaft end that was used to mount the flywheel as my drive pulley mount. I was informed that I should fill the engine housing with oil to lub the crankshaft bearings so I sealed the head mount and intake and exhaust mounts to seal the engine. It's still a work in progress but I will let you all know how it works out.


----------



## junebug1701 (Jun 15, 2009)

Somebody please correct me if I'm wrong, but wouldn't a crankshaft spinning in a crankcase with no connecting rod or piston vibrate like crazy?


----------

